# Tarzan 3D - 2. Trailer zum Kinofilm



## FlorianStangl (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tarzan 3D - 2. Trailer zum Kinofilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tarzan 3D - 2. Trailer zum Kinofilm


----------



## UthaSnake (15. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ein Trailer ohne auch nur einen gesprochenen Satz und dafür mit mehr epischer Musik daherkommt, will er ja meißt faszinierende Bilder zeigen:
nur leider sehe ich die hier nirgends ^^
90(?) Minuten so eine Grafik im Kino bestaunen??? nein danke!
Wenn es sich um ein Spiel handeln würde, ...  okay, aber ein Film???
Nee nee, da greif ich dann doch liber zu Disneys Version, hab ein paar schöne Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit und kann noch das ein oder andere Liedchen mitsingen!

Tarzen - Diesen Herbst (kurz) im Kino!
Ich denke nicht das der besonders dolle ankommen wird...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2013)

Naja... Daran sieht man, dass wir Deutschen in Sachen CGI-Animationsfilme noch nicht mit den Großen von Hollywood konkurrieren können. Die Gesichter und die Körper sind einfach zu detailarm und unnatürlich steif. Und glatt jeder Szene im Trailer ist die Kamera ständig am Kreisen.

Würde mich auch nicht wirklich locken. Und ich stimme UthaSnake zu, Disney Zeichentrick-Version ist immer noch die Schönste.


----------



## Faboan (10. Juli 2013)

hab so gut wie alle gezeigten und noch mehr gespielt.freespace 2 zb fehlt und war ähnlich genial.

black prophecy war ein reinfall.hübsch war es und nett gestaltet aber zu friedlich,zu stumpf die missionen,zu plump das lvlsystem.
man biete den spielern eine art sandbox,die möglichkeit sich zusammen zu rotten und dies auch serverweit public zu machen und schon ist der "höhere" sinn gegeben.
einfach nur lvln und farmen will schon lange keiner mehr.
man will dauerhaft angreifbar sein und angreifen dürfen,was die gemeinschaft fördert und man möchte sich gemeinsam etablieren.

fehlen diese aspekte ist fast jedes mmo zum scheitern verurteilt.

wenn chris roberts für star citizen gewisse dinge aus der x reihe oder eve übernimmt,noch eine gute portion survival und community customizing  oben drauf packt,dann kann kaum was schief gehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Faboan schrieb:


> ...


 Da hat sich jemand im falschen Thread veirrt...


----------

